
More women plan to run for Congress than ever before - joeyespo
https://www.axios.com/more-women-plan-to-run-for-congress-than-ever-before-2516228558.html
======
detcader
For those who believe in the existence of socialization of gender roles from
early childhood (as described by sociologists like Emily Kane in "The Gender
Trap") this is a good thing.

It means socialization in human civilization has weakened from the time up
until the 1800s where women were only able to gain power through escaping
their role as chattel via cloistering/religious mysticism (see "The Creation
of Feminist Consciousness" by historian Gerda Lerner) to where the biological
sex of a person does not so much preclude the very imagination of gaining
positions of state power due to lifelong psychological terrorism (to use terms
from Dworkin)

But that's not really even the tip of the iceberg, as Kane, Lerner, and of
course Dworkin would agree...

~~~
Spooky23
Or it could be more of a statement about the zeitgeist of Democratic Party
politics.

I’d like to understand who these people are who are suddenly finding their
voices. People don’t wake up and run for Congress.

Personally, I think this a sign that the professional political types are
ducking for cover, and we may not be escaping from the GOP brand of fascism
anytime soon.

------
djroomba
Great! The government only works well when people participate.

Something I fear is lost on tweet and like generation due to social media
algorithms preying on them.

------
sunstone
President Trump is such a motivator.

